# Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie mess?



## GeneralZod

UB seem to have been working on their on-line banking interface last night and appear to have broken it.

When I go to [broken link removed]

and click on [broken link removed] 

it takes me back to the referring page instead of going to the login screen. It happens even if
I click on [broken link removed] within this post.

When I try it on a Mac/Safari it starts forking off multiple copies of the login screen which I have to frantically close before they can fork another copy.

When I login through one of these screens my scheduled 3rd party transfers have dissappeared.

Update: They seem to have fixed it for the Mac/Safari now but it's still broken for XP/IE and XP/Firefox

Update 2: My scheduled transfers reappeared but one of them is now uncancelable.
              The handling of pending transactions seems to be back to the previous level of service.
              The multiple forking login screen problem with Mac/Safari still seems to be there. It isn't consistent.


----------



## serotoninsid

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

Looks like theyve been doing work on it as you said. when i logged in just now, i got this:

* 		Important Information 	*

 					 		 						IMPORTANT INFORMATION!

Anytime Internet Banking has got even better....
 						**NEW** 


We've been listening to our customers and used the feedback we've received to make our Anytime Internet Banking service even better for you. We think you'll be happy with the improvements as you can now do much more online without having to rush to your nearest branch.

Some of the main improvements we've made for you are: 

view your Ulster Bank Credit Card account online - As well as your other Ulster Bank bank accounts, you can now view your Credit Card transaction and balance information online.

Standing Orders and Direct Debits - It is now easier for you to manage your Standing Orders and Direct Debits online.

Transfer Funds - We've made it easier foryou to transfer funds between your Ulster Bank accounts online as well as to other bank accounts.

Mac Compatible - Anytime Banking is now Mac compatible for customers without a PC.

Browser Options - You now have the option to print any page by clicking on the 'Print' icon in the browser bar, or you can amend the font size by clicking on 'View' and then 'Text Size'.

What do I need to know?

Although the log in pages look slightly different, Customer Number, PIN and Password will remain the same. 

What do I need to do?

You do not need to do anything but enjoy the new services we are offering.

Is There a Demo of the new Service?

Yes, go towww.ulsterbank.ie, click on 'Anytime Internet Banking' and see our 'Anytime Banking demo' which will take you through the service.

What if I still have more questions or need help?

Call our helpdesk on 1850 300 6 365 (from abroad +353 1 804 7470) or                 Textphone users, dial 1800 924 615.


----------



## matjerarj

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

Is this Genuine? firstactiveonline has a similar message, First Active is a subsidary of RBS as is UB. 

When I rang the number shown. I was asked to supply all my login details. 

When I rang my branch to check if this was a scam, they knew nothing of any change to the online banking. They gave me a on line banking help desk number which was different from the one on the web site.


----------



## GeneralZod

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

AFAIK it is genuine. UB have been promising improvements for ages.
Hopefully they'll sort the teething problems quickly. They will ask for 
verification details (like mother's maiden name) when you ring them, they'll 
never ask you for PINs or passwords though.

One of the new features is a list of all the direct debits on the account.
A fraud site wouldn't have that with accurate info.

The IP details look ok too.

%nslookup www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie
Server:         127.0.0.1
Address:        127.0.0.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie
Address: 155.136.72.194


route:          155.136.64.0/19
descr:          Royal Bank of Scotland
origin:         AS21054
mnt-by:         AS5564-MNT
mnt-by:         RBSG-MNT
source:         RIPE # Filtered


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

Ive noticed a big improvement over the last few months. However today all I get is:



> * 	Anytime Internet Banking *
> 
> We're sorry but the service is temporarily unavailable.  Please try again later.
> 
> If you continue to experience this situation please contact the helpdesk on 1850 300 365, +353 1 8047470 or textphone 1800 924 615 for further assistance.


----------



## mmclo

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*



matjerarj said:


> Is this Genuine? firstactiveonline has a similar message, First Active is a subsidary of RBS as is UB.
> 
> When I rang the number shown. I was asked to supply all my login details.
> 
> When I rang my branch to check if this was a scam, they knew nothing of any change to the online banking. They gave me a on line banking help desk number which was different from the one on the web site.


 
Its quite a scam if it is as I can now see my crfedit card statement and much more!! Anyway I still managed to enter the wrong password and get locked out!!


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

I was able to get in this moringing and have noticed a vast improvement even since before the weekend.



> MPORTANT INFORMATION!
> Anytime Internet Banking has got even better....
> 
> We've been listening to our customers and used the feedback we've received to make our Anytime Internet Banking service even better for you. We think you'll be happy with the improvements as you can now do much more online without having to rush to your nearest branch.
> 
> Some of the main improvements we've made for you are:
> 
> *View your Ulster Bank Credit Card account online *- As well as your other Ulster Bank bank accounts, you can now view your Credit Card transaction and balance information online.
> 
> *Standing Orders and Direct Debits* - It is now easier for you to manage your Standing Orders and Direct Debits online.
> 
> *Transfer Funds* - We've made it easier foryou to transfer funds between your Ulster Bank accounts online as well as to other bank accounts.
> 
> *Mac Compatible* - Anytime Banking is now Mac compatible for customers without a PC.
> 
> *Browser Options* - You now have the option to print any page by clicking on the 'Print' icon in the browser bar, or you can amend the font size by clicking on 'View' and then 'Text Size'.
> 
> *What do I need to know?*
> Although the log in pages look slightly different, Customer Number, PIN and Password will remain the same.
> 
> *What do I need to do?*
> You do not need to do anything but enjoy the new services we are offering.
> 
> *What if I still have more questions or need help?*
> Call our helpdesk on XXX  or                 Textphone users, dial XXX. (I have removed these numbers aj)


----------



## Kerrygold

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

I know that last week the some of the branch network has changed to RBS systems...


----------



## Alex

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

i find the new system a bit complicated. i prefer the old system. i also had an error on my account yesterday. it annoyed me.


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

Hi Alex,

When you say you prefer the old system do you mean the very old system (before the summer) or the old system (July to October)?

aj


----------



## Alex

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

i guess you could say both. the new one is cluttered and the error has really put me off. i suppose i'll get use to it in time.


----------



## Bgirl

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

I don't like it either tbh - find it hard to navigate around it.


----------



## GeneralZod

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

In some respects it's improved, in particular the direct debit and standing order sections but there's also been a major step backwards IMO.

The old system used to show pending transactions, the new one doesn't. I used to be able to lodge 
a cheque in my branch and go straight home and see it.

I also saw something strange. I spent €14 in tesco on my debit card and it came off my available balance for a few hours but now my balance is back up to where it was before! If the balance figure isn't
accurate its going to make managing spending more tricky. I want the data displayed as soon as its
in a computer not stuck in some periodic batch process.


----------



## Bgirl

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

I see the UFIrst charge is coming up on my account as - account overdrawn charge.  Hmm.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*



Bgirl said:


> I see the UFIrst charge is coming up on my account as - account overdrawn charge. Hmm.


 
that happened me too but was corrected the next day.


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

Not before time, you can now view your UB Credit Card Statements on line.


----------



## Bgirl

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*



GeneralZod said:


> The old system used to show pending transactions, the new one doesn't. I used to be able to lodge
> a cheque in my branch and go straight home and see it.


Pending transactions are now shown highligted in blue.  HTH.


----------



## GeneralZod

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*



Bgirl said:


> Pending transactions are now shown highligted in blue.  HTH.



Bgirl, Haven't noticed that yet but will keep an eye out for it. THX.


----------



## Carzy

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

Do not like the "new look" on line service at all...not very easy to follow

Scheduled a payment to pay off my UB credit card last week for €900

During the upgrade this payment was lost and now I've been charged interest for not paying on time.

am now awaiting UB to refund me the interest amount....


----------



## abc

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

I don't like the layout of the new Anytime website. Apparantly Ulster Bank and First Active have changed all their systems to that of their parent company, RBS. The staff don't seem comfortable with and indeed barely know how to use the new systems! I've been to three different UB branches over the last two weeks and I've been getting very vague answers. I've been banking with Ulster Bank with more than ten years and they've made more mistakes on my account in the last two weeks than the previous ten years put together! I'm hoping this is a teething period, but it frustrates me that we customers are the ones to suffer!


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

You sill cant see details of your mortgage account on line.


----------



## Bgirl

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

they never said they would have that online.  We just hoped they would.


----------



## ballyb100

*Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*

I have had UB anytime banking for a few years and it has worked fine.
However since RBS have taken over and attempted to switch to a new "Platform" the whole syatem is a right mess.  Some of my accounts have gone missing! I have been unable to access the accounts at times.  Chequebooks ordered have not arrived. Etc.  It is a flawed system.

Has anyone else experienced similar difficulties?

The telephone assistance has been hopeless and given me a very poor response.  RBS has been a backward step from my experience so far.

John


----------



## serotoninsid

*Re: Ulster Bank Anytime Banking Mess*

Havnt found the new system to be any better/worse than previous - but just have the one account.  Havnt used their telephone support for quite a while.


----------



## abc

I have to agree with the comment that RBS is a backward step. Since my original post, things have gone from bad to worse! Direct Debits going missing, the telephone support service being anything but helpful, simple instructions not being carried out, unnessary form filling for every action I want to undertake. I can't understand why Ulster Bank would change from a system that worked so well for them to a system designed for the UK. While, I'm not sure if there is even much of a difference between banks in the UK and Ireland, I still think it was silly to switch to a system that was built for a different bank. NIB did a similar thing, but that does seem to have genuinely improved their previous system.

I've made the decision to switch accounts from Ulster Bank. I'm still researching which Bank to switch to. I'm thinking of "joining the revolution" at PTSB!


----------



## ballyb100

When attempting to order a cheque book I was informed that I had to telephone if it was the first time on the new system.  I did so and ordered two books on Saturday 28-10-2006.  By Friday 3-11-2006 nothing had arrived. On Monday 6-11-2006 one arrived. As of today 8-11-2006 the other one still has not come!  Very poor service.  On the old system I could have a new chequebook within a few days.  When I telephoned to enquire the response was curt and unhelpful.  He actually hung up!

Where does one find the credit card statement?

The telephone number they give has too many digits does it not?
1850 300 6 365.  the 6 being extra!!!

My local branch of UB is very good it is a pity about the online debacle and changes.


----------



## GeneralZod

*Re: Ulster Bank www.ulsterbankanytimebanking.ie down?*



Bgirl said:


> Pending transactions are now shown highligted in blue.  HTH.




I just lodged a cheque and it was displayed in blue immediately.

With the exception of the login screen forking problem on Apple Mac the site is working for me now. I prefer it to the old site. In particular the standing order and direct debit sections. I cancelled and set-up some new SOs using it without problems.


----------

